# Vengeance of an Assassin comes to blu-ray and DVD on April 14th 2015



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

“Vengeance of an Assassin contains some of Panna and his stunt team's best work…action wise it is pretty awesome.” ~ James Marshall, FILM COMBAT SYNDICATE

Stick to the Mission. Never Take Your Eyes Off The Target. Show No Mercy. 

VENGEANCE OF AN ASSASSIN



The Action-Packed Drama from the Creator of Ong-Bak

Debuts on Blu-ray™, DVD & Digital April 14th 





PLANO, Texas. (March 2, 2015) – VENGEANCE OF AN ASSASSIN, the action-packed last film from legendary director and fight choreographer Panna Rittikrai (Ong-Bok), debuts on Blu-ray™, DVD and digital April 14th from Well Go USA Entertainment. The action-thriller reunites Rittikrai with his Born to Fight leading man Dan Chupong as an assassin who finds himself betrayed and exposed to the business’s deadliest killers. VENGEANCE OF AN ASSASSIN also stars Nantawut Boonrupsup (Force of Five), Nisachon Tuamsoongnern, Kessarin Akethawatkul, Chatchapol Kulsiriwuttichai (Ong-bak 2), Ping Lumpraplearng and Kovit Wattankul.



Synopsis:

The Assassins’ Code: Stick to the mission. Never take your eyes off the target. Show no mercy. Natee (Dan Chupong) became a killer for one reason- to discover who killed his parents. As he gets closer to uncovering a secret network of power and corruption, he’s double-crossed on a job, making him a target and putting everyone he loves in danger. Betrayed, exposed, and hunted by the deadliest killers in the business, now Natee has a new code. Be faster. Stronger. Hit harder. Survive.



VENGEANCE OF AN ASSASSIN has a runtime of approximately 90 minutes and is not rated.







*Blu-ray*

Catalog #: WGU01522B	
UPC Code: 812491015223
SLP: $29.98

*DVD*

Catalog #: WGU01521D
UPC Code: 812491015216
SLP: $24.98

Pre-Order Date: 3/3/15


----------

